# Vibrating Platforms Anyone Own One?



## fmdog44 (Sep 26, 2020)

I just checked in to them after seeing the add on the tube for them. I thought they were a scam but apparently not. The more I think bout them the more interested I get. Vibration has always been good for me for pain relief and relaxation.


----------



## jujube (Sep 26, 2020)

I tried one at a show once and if it hadn't been so darned expensive I might have considered getting one.

The salesman had me bend over and try to touch my toes (um, yeah, I touched my shins...I figure if God wanted me to touch my toes, he could have put them on my knees.....) and then I did a session on the machine.  He told me to try to touch my toes again and I COULD without much effort!  

So, they do work, at least for me.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 26, 2020)

jujube said:


> I tried one at a show once and if it hadn't been so darned expensive I might have considered getting one.
> 
> The salesman had me bend over and try to touch my toes (um, yeah, I touched my shins...I figure if God wanted me to touch my toes, he could have put them on my knees.....) and then I did a session on the machine.  He told me to try to touch my toes again and I COULD without much effort!
> 
> So, they do work, at least for me.


WOW!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2020)

Ivvvveee gggooott ooonnne. Wwwoorrkkks ggoodddd.


----------



## win231 (Sep 26, 2020)

jujube said:


> I tried one at a show once and if it hadn't been so darned expensive I might have considered getting one.
> 
> The salesman had me bend over and try to touch my toes (um, yeah, I touched my shins...I figure if God wanted me to touch my toes, he could have put them on my knees.....) and then I did a session on the machine.  He told me to try to touch my toes again and I COULD without much effort!
> 
> So, they do work, at least for me.


HAHA.  During an interview with Joan Rivers, she was asked if she exercises.  She replied, "No.  If God wanted me to bend down, he would have put diamonds on the floor."


----------



## win231 (Sep 26, 2020)

I thought this was in reference to a vibrating platform for exercise they've been advertising.
I think it works for pain relief by creating a distraction that confuses the nervous system.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2020)

To be honest, mine is a hand held vibrator that comes with different heads for different places. I use it a lot on my chest to loosen flem.


----------

